# Frothy Diesel



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to all,
Recently I have had trouble when filling up at the pumps, the problem is frothy diesel, the pump trigger keeps shutting off, I have checked the the fuel filler breather pipe, which is fine, I have tried all angles with pump nozzle, fully in, half out, etc, etc. 
In all the years(many) I have been "diesel" driving, the diesel froths a bit but never to the extent it does of late. I have "googled" and find others have the same problem. Any other members having this experience?
viator


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It varies enormously between brands (and perhaps seasons).

Dave


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Dont fill up so quick? (If you haven't tried already) Common problem on a few vehicles where fuel is being churned up therefore going foamy.

Most likely the heat as of late making it more viscous.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried using a different garage/pump.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No problem at any asda pumps and only £1.14.9 . Sometimes use a local shell too and fine there


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You will find that the cheap brands often don't have the additive pack added that the big brands do and one of those additives is the anti-foamer.

I always use Shell and have never had a problem.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

cabby and Stanner may have a point, locally for me it is Tesco 3p a litre cheaper than the other filling station in town, also another 5p off when spending £50 or more on Tesco shopping, so I am drawn to that. Further afield is Morrisons(frothy).
It may well be that the supermarket fuel has no anti-foam additive(I was not aware that there was such a thing). Next top-up will be non supermarket.
viator


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I just fill up slower with pauses at intervals to let the froth die down.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you'd ever tried filling up with diesel in the '70s and early '80s you'd have seen what foaming was like and yes there is an anti-foaming agent in modern diesel. 

The additives pack is much more expensive than the fuel, litre for litre, so you can see how the supermarkets (sometimes) manage to undercut the big names. 

The fuel may all come out the same tanks at the depot, but it isn't always the same stuff when it arrives at the filling station.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

At a very large pertrol station nearby on the A5 where I fill as pass as it is usually the cheapest there are a couple of pumps dedicated to HGVs. A little easier to get to but no other obvious reason (headroom the same).

I did enquire why they had to be so prominently signed. “It enables them to fill quickly without foaming" I was told. Different tank with more of the expensive additive Stanner?

Scout around if you see the pump obviously provided for the HGVs try that and see if you have the same trouble Viator.

Dick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> At a very large pertrol station nearby on the A5 where I fill as pass as it is usually the cheapest there are a couple of pumps dedicated to HGVs. A little easier to get to but no other obvious reason (headroom the same).
> 
> I did enquire why they had to be so prominently signed. "It enables them to fill quickly without foaming" I was told. Different tank with more of the expensive additive Stanner?
> 
> ...


I doubt it and don't think they have it quite right.

If you look at a HGV pump the nozzle is about twice the size of a car diesel pump one and the pump itself is much more powerful. Next time you are there (in a car) stick a HGV nozzle in your car's filler and try a full bore fillup. 
Then you'll see why the HGV pumps are clearly labelled - it's not for the truck driver - it's for the car driver.

Anyway most truck fillers go straight into the tank, so they don't need to worry too much about foaming. So it may be for faster filling but doubtful if it's much to do with foaming.

And anti-foaming isn't the only additive, there are lots of others to clean &/or lubricate the pump/injectors/engine etc. as well.

PS back in an earlier life I used to run a couple of filling stations.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Plus the catch to hold the pump lever in the on position is normally working as well - which helps when you are putting a few hundred litres in at once!!!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

All input appreciated, the point of my post was the fact that up until a few weeks ago, I did not have a problem with foam triggering pump shut-off until tank was almost full, but at tank half full , I find it unusual , and can only trickle the rest in.
Today, again I have dismantled the fuel filler assembly on my van and the only thing I can think of is the fact that the inner pipe is corrugated with a sharpish bend, this would lead to added agitation of the fuel on entry, like I say it was not a problem before so back to the drawing board.
viator


----------

